# What’s Your Favorite Redfish Flies



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Here is an article I wrote for an online publication. Enjoy!

*"Cool Coppers"*

Tampa Bay redfish are known for one thing: *BEING SPOOKY*! With a never-ending increase of anglers on the flats of Tampa Bay, the redfish have become increasingly educated over the years. Catching redfish on fly in Tampa Bay is often compared to catching bonefish on the flats of Islamorada in the Florida Keys. Compound that with the vodka-clear, very low tidal waters of mid-November through mid-April, and you have perfect storm of challenges working against you. There are some strategies that you can employ to flatten the challenge curve when it comes to catching redfish on fly in the winter.

The number one sign in nature that I use to find fish is wading birds. During the winter in Florida, we have an abundance of bird life that patrol the shallow water areas where seagrass thrives and is the basic level of the food chain. When they are wading, they are hunting small baitfish, crabs and shrimp that live in the seagrass. Redfish mainly feed on small baitfish, crabs, and shrimp, much like their feathered counterparts. So, it stands to reason that if the wading birds, like egrets and herons, are patrolling a flat, then redfish are sure to be nearby. One way to tell, is to observe how deep in the water the bird is. This takes a little bit of ornithological knowledge to determine this. Basically, if a great blue heron is in water barely covering one-third of his legs, the water is too shallow to hold a redfish. However, if his tail feathers are touching the water, you can bet a redfish will be prowling nearby. Jumping mullet are another sign that redfish will be nearby. The mullet will stir up the bottom and scare crabs and shrimp out of the mud. The redfish will follow and score an easy meal.










You also want to look for redfish tailing. Tailing is an activity where a redfish’s tail or back comes out of the water, usually while feeding. Redfish are world-famous for this. Redfish have an inferior mouth, which means their upper jaw extends further out than their lower jaw. This makes them a bottom feeder, which explains why shrimp and crabs make up the bulk of their diet, especially during the winter. If the water is shallow enough, when a redfish sticks his face in the grass to feed, his tail comes up and breaks the surface of the water. A well-placed cast is usually rewarded with a hookup in this situation.

During the winter, Tampa Bay tides are usually just barely over the 1.0’ above mean low tide mark, which equates to the height of your knee to thigh. Often, tides can be negative up to 1.5’ below mean low tide; meaning that much of the substrate that is usually covered by water is now exposed much of the time. The sun exposure will warm the substrate and activate all the little creepy crawlies (shrimp, crabs, marine worms) that fish like to eat. Plus, that sun-exposed flat will have the warmest water on the flat...making it a natural spa, especially if it is dark, mud bottom. Even a one or two degree increase in water temperature can make the difference between redfish wanting to eat or not.

Now let’s talk fly-fishing gear! With the low clear water of the wintertime Tampa Bay flats, the delicate presentations that are produced from fly gear, can really be an advantageous way to catch redfish. Most saltwater fly anglers will tell you that an eight-weight fly outfit will pretty much do everything you need to do with most inshore species, including redfish. With the conditions being what they are during the winter, the delicate presentations of six-weight gear may be even more effective. Floating fly lines are a must when working ultra-skinny water depths. Clear-tip or all clear floating fly lines can give you an added degree of stealth. In terms of leaders and tippets, you can keep it simple or if the conditions dictate, get much more technical. A simple leader set up, that can be used on just about any fly outfit from six to eight-weight gear, is simply a wingspan of 40# fluorocarbon leader nail-knotted to a wingspan of 20# fluorocarbon leader. This is a quick, easy leader set up that can be used year-round. However, in the winter tippets may have to be scaled down to 8-12# tippet. Many companies make knotless tapered tippets that are usually nine feet long. I will often add an additional three feet of 8-12# fluorocarbon tippet to the leader to give me a twelve-foot leader between the fly and my fly line. The small diameter tippets are difficult for fish to see and help to land the fly very delicately, thus spooking less fish.

So, what do we feed to the fish? Before you pick a fly out of your fly box, there is some fish biology that you may need to be aware of. As with most fish, redfish are inherently lazy; meaning that they are not going to exert a level of energy for a prey item that is not going to yield equal or greater caloric intake. When actively hunting, they will slowly “belly crawl” in search for crustaceans. Crab and shrimp patterns should be on the end of your tippet every time you go out in search of redfish during the cooler months on Tampa Bay.










In terms of fly presentation, *SLOW*, *SLOWER*, and *EVEN SLOWER THAN BEFORE*. Things don't move fast in the winter and shrimp and crabs do not move like a baitfish (fast). I like to strip my fly into position, let it settle, and then bump the fly as the redfish approaches to mimic a shrimp or crab burying itself in the mud. Usually that will entice a strike, especially if there are multiple fish cruising together. It is my opinion that redfish hire sheepshead as their bodyguards because they tend to hang together on the flats. The sheepshead will usually spook first causing the redfish to follow suit, thus putting them on high alert for a while.

Hunting redfish on the wintertime flats of Tampa Bay is exactly that, hunting. It is not easy. My personal best day for redfish on fly in Tampa Bay is five. Much of your time will be spent poling your skiff in the shallows searching redfish. If you take the signs that nature gives you and employ the tactics I shared, you will find your chances will go up in scoring some “Cool Coppers.”


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Great article. Although written for a specific area, most of the info applies to wherever you fish. Thanks Capt.!


----------



## ChildsPlayOutdoors (Jun 28, 2021)

Thanks for the read. Enjoyed it very much. 
a little surprised this thread is getting so little attention. I know there’s some redfish fisherman on here besides myself. Post em up boys.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

I fish 3 or 4 patterns 95% of the time for redfish. Borski Bonefish Slider, Redfish Crack( two version of that) and Gartside soft Hackle Streamers. I have fished many other patterns in the past, but have essentially paired it down to these.

I’m likely to have a size 4 Gamakatsu SL-45 bonefish hook tan Borski bonefish slider on at the start of any outing any time of year until I determine it isn’t cutting it. I usually have a size 4 Mustad BGL hook olive Redfish Crack on the other rod, any time of year, until I determine it isn’t going to work. I weight my Borski Sliders with either small tungsten or brass dumbbells. I weight my Redfish crack with extra Small or mini lead dumbbells. Besides, tan, I’ll use olive, cream , white and pink Borski sliders. Besides olive, I‘ll use Black and Tan, Silver/White, Burnt orange, and purple/black redfish crack.

I use a size 2 or 1 Stinger hook B10S Gartside Soft Hackle Streamer when I think I need a very slow sinking, hovering, almost neutrally buoyant pattern. I’ll use white, and white in combination with Chartreuse, Olive, black, tan, brown, pink, red, blue, etc.

I use 6, 7, 8 and once in a blue moon, a 9 weight for redfish.

I fish 50-100 miles of the Texas Coast from West Matagorda bay to San Luis Pass. I live 12 miles from beach front and and even closer to various saltwater estuaries. All and only with floating fly line (except when using lures and baitcasting gear). Bay, Marsh, River, Creek, Canal, etc. Shell, Shell and Mud, Submerge sea grasses, packed Sand, rip rap, bulkhead, etc. Sight, Sign, Structure. Generally on 15 lbs tippet, knotted fluorocarbon leaders.


----------



## ChildsPlayOutdoors (Jun 28, 2021)

Karstopo, thanks for the post! That’s exactly what I was looking for! Enjoyed the read very much!


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Since I am normally alone on my skiff and poling from the platform I usually have access to one fly rod at a time so I've been throwing these gurgler and bait fish patterns 99% of the time, with the gurgler getting the most use. In my area I'm encountering reds, trout, and snook on the same flats so I'm just throwing what I have found works on all 3. I wish I was seeing more reds our lagoon issues are getting worse.


----------



## ChildsPlayOutdoors (Jun 28, 2021)

SS06, what lagoon issues are you guys having? 

That's a pretty cool looking gurgler!


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Our Indian River Lagoon is suffering polution/ runoff issues killing our grass...thanks..I love fishing gurglers


----------



## ChildsPlayOutdoors (Jun 28, 2021)

Sorry to hear about the issues facing the lagoon. I fished there once about a decade ago. It was quite the change of scenery after fishing Texas. Your fish were tremendously more spooky than the redfish of Texas! It was an amazing trip though and I’ve always wanted to return. I sure hope they find a way to stop the pollution run off.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

NE Florida…. I prefer flood tides and usually fish with at least one gurgler (as pictured) on a rod and one weighted fly for floods. I have some overly pretty flies I have tied, but lately I am going simpler and seem to do fine w plain flies. 
I do blind cast some but prefer sight casting. The black/ purple gets attention for me but it is my fave color so probably gets more dunk time. I also like clousers for blind casting. 
best colors for me (we have very tannin stained water here) are black /red or black /purple.
I also always have a white/ chartreuse clouser or a white/ tan (natural buck tail) clouser… the lighter colors can get some trout love on slower days.
Usually size 2, but some size 4 and 6 depending on the weather. In winter I go smaller.


----------



## ChildsPlayOutdoors (Jun 28, 2021)

I finally was able to grab one of my fly boxes from storage so I could share some of my flies. I'm a long time tier, so I have a tendency to monkey with things quite a bit, but these are all high end on my throw list, especially the redfish crack. The Borski is also right there. I fish mostly Corpus Christi (Aransas Pass and a bit south to N. Padre). I prefer sight fishing by far, but have blind cast in stained water. I generally fish the flies based on how the fish react. I'm also quick to change things up if I get bald refusals. I do like fishing grass flats, so sometimes fishing very light flies to not immediately hang bottom are important. 

And yes, all tied by me.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Shadowcast said:


> Here is an article I wrote for an online publication. Enjoy!
> 
> *"Cool Coppers"*
> 
> ...


Nice job on the article and nice flies!


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## ChildsPlayOutdoors (Jun 28, 2021)

Snakesurf, I like the looks of those flies. All of them look like a variation on the same pattern. I like how sparse they are. What's the pattern, and where do you fish it most?


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

A mix of some of the patterns I use guiding my clients in Tampa Bay. These are winter patterns for sight fishing. My Redfish flies are tied #2 through #6. A mix of small lead eyes, bead chain eyes and plastic eyes.


----------

